
Amazon invested in startups, gained proprietary info, then launched competitors - qiqing
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-startup-investment-competitors-wsj-report-echo-nucleus-ubi-2020-7
======
ColinWright
Although the story is from a different source, the discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23929044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23929044)

